# Today's the day!



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is being neutered today- at 19 mos old I decided it was time. Our vet recommended anywhere between 16-18 mos but before 24. Since it's hot and we have to take the summer off from herding lessons, it's good timing. He's also having his hips x-rayed and microchipped. Guess he'll come home a big boy instead of the puppy I still think he is


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Your boy is all grown up (well almost)! He'll be himself very quickly. It's so much easier on the boys than the girls....but give him some extra special love and attention for losing his manhood!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, I will! I have the last Frosty Paw saved for him.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sending good thoughts to Stosh on this big day!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Good wishes from me and Gunner. He'll do just fine. When Gunner was neutered I think I was more of a basket case than he was.
He bounced back very quickly and didn't even need any pain meds after the first or second day.
He was back to his old goofy self in no time.

Wishing the best for you and Stosh! :hugs:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Poor Stosh! You better have a huge knuckle bone waiting for him!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

What's he going to learn about?

Oh, I thought you said TUTORED... :rofl:

(A reference to a great Gary Larson cartoon.) 

Give him lots of extra love from all of us!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sending a big :hug: for Stosh, hope that he heals up quickly.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i got Triad chipped it was $35 plus 17$ membership fee


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs to you and Stosh.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Hunther's Dad said:


> What's he going to learn about?
> 
> Oh, I thought you said TUTORED... :rofl:
> 
> ...


Love that one! Our former vet had that cartoon on the bulletin board in his office.

Stosh will be bouncing around like his old self in a couple of days and you'll have your hands full trying to keep him quiet.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww poor Stosh.. hope he heals quickly.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Get Well soon Stosh!

I love that Farside cartoon!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

RIP Stosh's manstuff. :silly:
Hope he recovers quickly! I'm sure he will bounce right back.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The vet just called and said that Stosh's surgery went well. She did notice a bit if an irregular heartbeat on the EKG so she wants to keep him and do another one to see if it was from the anesthesia or not. Stosh was born with a heart murmur but it resolved itself within a few months- still she wants to be on the safe side and not send him home until she's certain it's not a problem. And since his 'manstuf' was especially well developed, she made sure everything was tied off so there won't be any leakage into the now vacant sac. Thanks for all the well wishes!! I might have to save that Frosty Paw for the other end!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww poor Stosh, such a handsome guy....:wub: Nero says rather you than me mate...... Lol, Hope for a speedy recovery....xx Doggie licks sent to Stosh from Nero....


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

> i might have to save that frosty paw for the other end!


lol!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> RIP Stosh's manstuff. :silly:
> Hope he recovers quickly! I'm sure he will bounce right back.


I quite like the expression " fur plums" Lol.....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> I quite like the expression " fur plums" Lol.....


:rofl:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> :rofl:


Glad to have made someone smile today....!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope all goes well with Stosh and he gets to come home soon. Nothing like the removal of bits and pieces over the summer holiday!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's why we went ahead and scheduled it- our herding trainer is having knee replacement surgery and it's too hot to train so we're all getting fixed up during the down time. Funny, when I brought him in the vet said tutor instead of neuter.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

A bag of frozen english peas and a good chew toy and he'll be fine in a couple days.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey thanks, I need some peas! I just won't tell anyone where the bag was first. I wanted to get him a big knuckle bone but they were out. The poor young guy at the butcher counter felt really bummed when I told him why I wanted to get Stosh a special treat...he could feel his pain.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sending well wishes to Stosh! I hope he comes home soon.

Why did the vet want it done before 24 months?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She said that if I decided to neuter I should wait until 16-18 mos but before 24 because of the ease of recovery. She felt that after 24 mos there's the possibility for complications such as leakage into the area due to the loss of resilience in the skin in a fully developed sac, and the potential for prostate issues after age 2. In her opinion, neutering after 2 would be in the case of medical necessity. 

Thanks for the healing wishes everyone! Stosh and I certainly have been grateful and benefited from the good thoughts, prayers and support especially after the shooting. I appreciate so much how you've all held him in your hearts and cheered him on ever since. He's a survivor thanks to everyone's strength


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

How's Stosh doing today?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Haven't heard yet- they wanted to keep him until after lunch so that he's 24 hrs out of anesthesia to do another EKG.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hope all is well with his heart.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Lee and I are sending Stosh a speedy recovery and well wishes. Stosh is such a trooper. Keep us posted!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is home and doing just fine! The EKG was normal, he hasn't touched his incision and he acts as though nothing has happened- didn't even need the lampshade collar. Probably because the incision is so tiny. He's got himself plastered against the cool tiles chewing a bully stick, happy as can be. Thanks for all the good wishes!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad to hear that Stosh is back at home, Nero says take it steady when you lie down Stosh.....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:happyboogie:

Excellent news. Gunner never touched his incision either. I did cone him at night though since I couldn't watch him. He was good to go in a day or two. The boys seem to bounce back much quicker.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay for Stosh! The boys have it so much eaiser than the girls (that applies to humans too)!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what I expected, I guess an incision on the sac but she made a very small incision on the shaft, snipped the testicles and slid them up and out [sorry guys!]. Much less invasive than I imagined. He's dying to go out and play so it must not be too painful


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep that is how Bear's incision was too. He recovered a lot faster than the puppy I have now. 
Hers was a bit of a roller coaster. Some days it was so swollen I would be in shock. It also bothered her quite a bit. It was so nice when the staples finally came out.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

How wonderful that Stosh is home and doing well and that his EKG came back normal!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh had a bit of swelling so another vet at the clinic suggested a lampshade collar- Stosh FREAKED! He was terrified, I mean getting shot in the face was less traumatic for him. He hated the inability to see or get it off of him, his eyes were huge and his heart pounding. She assured me that he would adjust so I took him home- he was afraid to walk, sat hunched over because he hated when it touched the floor, he was exhausted. My husband was appalled and took it off, poor Stosh was so submissive he kissed, nibbled, licked, wagged and crawled in hopes I wouldn't put it back on. Which I didn't. He's so exhausted that he's forgotten all about the incision. Guess in it's own way it worked


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just checking in on Stosh, can you imagine what it would be like if we had to wear one of those, I'm sure we would be frightened to. It would be 10x worse than trying to get used to bi-focals when trying to walk and not be able to see the ground.  Hope that his swelling is down today, and that he is lots better.


----------



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy to hear Stosh is on the mend!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, he is a lot better today- the swelling is going down and he's not biting the stitches. That collar did the trick and he only had it on for an hour.


----------

